# فهرس مجمع لكورسات و دورات الهندسة الميكانيكية



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل عام و أعضاء هذا المنتدى و الأمة الاسلامية جمعاء بخير

فى البداية أحب أن أشير الى أن هذا الفهرس منقول بالأمانة
من موقع http://mpe-online.co.cc

و لكنى وجدته بفضل الله قد يفيد طلاب العلم بل المهندسين

اختصارا للوقت الفهرس مقسم الى قسمين

قسم به كورسات لمحاضرات pdf و هى موجودة مباشرة للقراءة من الموقع

أو يمكنك تحميلها (ستجد كلمة download)

و القسم الأخر كورسات لمحاضرات فيديو كاملة


أولا

الكورس الأول

Basic Thermodynamics (pdf)

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Basic Thermodynamics.php

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الكورس الثانى

Applied Thermodynamics
أى تطبيقات على الديناميكا الحرارية

أيضا بصيغة pdf

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/applied Thermodynamics.php

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


الكورس الثالث

MIT Thermodynamics

و هى محاضرات فيديو للديناميكا الحرارية

من معهد MIT الأمريكى للتكنولوجيا

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/college lectures online/index.php

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الكورس الرابع

Heat And Mass Transfer (pdf)
كورس محاضرات انتقال الحرارة و الكتلة بصيغة pdf

الرابط
http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/heat and mass transfer course.php
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


الكورس الخامس

Heat And Mass Transfer (video)
كورس محاضرات فيديو لانتقال الحرارة و الكتلة

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Heat And Mass Transfer video course.php


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الكورس السادس

Refrigeration And AirConditioning (pdf)

كورس كامل محاضرات بصيغة pdf فى التكييف و التبريد

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Refrigeration And Air Conditioning course.php


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الكورس السابع

Refrigeration And Air Conditioning (video)

كورس محاضرات فيديو كاملة و الكمال لله وحده
فى التكييف و التبريد

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Refrigeration And Air Conditioning course.php


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الكورس الثامن

Industrial Engineering *video)

كورس محاضرات الهندسة الصناعية فيديو

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Industrial Engineering video course.php

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الكورس التاسع

Mechanical measurements and Metrology

pdf

كورس محاضرات القياسات الميكانيكية pdf
الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Mechanical Measurements and Metrology.php



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الكورس العاشر

Mechanical measurements and metrology (video)

كورس القياسات الميكانيكية فيديو

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Mechanical Measurements video course.php


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الكورس الحادى عشر

Principles of Mechanical measurements

كورس عن القياسات الميكانيكية فيديو

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/principles of Mechanical Measurements.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


الكورس الثانى عشر

Finite Element Methods (video)

و هو للمهتمين ب CFD

أى Computational Fluid Dynamics

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Finite Element method course.php


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الكورس الثالث عشر

و هو عبارة عن اسطوانة تفاعلية فى الديناميكا الحرارية

الاسطوانة المرفقة بكتاب Thermodynamics An Engineering Approach 4th ED

Yunus,cengel & Michael .Boles

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/hydraulic training courses/thermodynamics_an_engineering_approach_4th_ed_software_cd.php


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الكورس الرابع عشر

اسطوانة الهيدروليك التفاعلية

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/hydraulic training courses/index.php

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


الكورس الخامس عشر

اسطوانة HVAC التفاعلية

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/heating and air conditioning/hvac training.php
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


الكورس السادس عشر

اسطوانة Heat pump التفاعلية

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/heating and air conditioning/heat pump systems.php

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الكورس السابع عشر

كورس التحكم فى الدوائر الهيدروليكية

مباشر (يلزم Adobe flash player(

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cchttp://mpe2010.zymichost.com/Basic Hydraulics Software/


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الكورس الثامن عشر

Autocad Fundamentals

بالغة العربية فيديو

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cchttp://mpe2010.zymichost.com/Basic Hydraulics Software/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

الكورس التاسع عشر

Autocad 3d

الرابط

http://mpe2010.zymichost.com/Autocad Fundamentals/autocad3d/


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

الكورس العشرون و الأخير

Internal combustion Engines lubrication

video

شرح عملى لتزييت محركات الاحتراق الداخلى و دورة التبريد بها

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Lubrication system/index.php


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هذا و بالله التوفيق

أرجو ان اكون قد افدتكم بشىء


و ياريت الموضوع يعجبكم لأنى بصراحة تعبت فى كتابته قبل نزولى الى الكلية


و كل عام و أنتم بخير



​


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

عذرا شباب

يرجى نسخ الروابط و لصقها فى المتصفح نظرا للوقوع فى الأخطاء​


----------



## jouini87 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع،للتحميل،بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

jouini87 قال:


> موضوع رائع،للتحميل،بارك الله فيك


يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله خير أخى الكريم على ردك​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر وتقدير على مجهودك الكبير .
جزاك الله خير جزاء .


البغدادي


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكر وتقدير على مجهودك الكبير .
> جزاك الله خير جزاء .
> 
> 
> البغدادي




يعطيك العافية أستاذنا الكبير

و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودك المحترمة الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى أن يكون الموضوع أعجبكم ان شاء الله تعالى

و ياريت تعرفونى مدى استفادتكم من الكورسات​


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

قال الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم

*"اغتنم خمساً قبل خمس، شبابك قبل هرمك، وصحتك قبل سقمك، وغناك قبل فقرك، وفراغك قبل شغلك، وحياتك قبل موتك*"


فاغتنم فرصة أنك تعيش الأن

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## tiger_2710 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## captainhass (23 ديسمبر 2009)

tiger_2710 قال:


> يعطيك العافيه



جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع
و يكون عجبكم​


----------



## معتز المهندس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## معتز المهندس (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## captainhass (25 ديسمبر 2009)

معتز المهندس قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء




يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله خير على الرد الطيب​


----------



## captainhass (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## الشبل (27 ديسمبر 2009)

رابط الاوتوكاد لا يعمل ياريت تشوف المشكلة دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## captainhass (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الشبل قال:


> رابط الاوتوكاد لا يعمل ياريت تشوف المشكلة دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



أخى الكريم الرابط يعمل و لكن

يأخذ وقت طويل لأن كل الفيديوهات فى صفحة واحدة
و يجب ان يكون عندك Adobe flash player

و يجب أن تفعل java script فى متصفحك

و هذا الرابط مباشر لوضع full screen
Autocad 3d
http://mpe2010.zymichost.com/Autocad Fundamentals/autocad3d/autocad3d.html

أما Autocad Fundamentals

http://mpe2010.zymichost.com/Autocad Fundamentals


ثم اضغط بعدها 

Full screen
​


----------



## Khaled El-Beheary (29 ديسمبر 2009)

كل الشكر و التقدير لك علي المجهود الرائع.


----------



## captainhass (29 ديسمبر 2009)

khaled el-beheary قال:


> كل الشكر و التقدير لك علي المجهود الرائع.



يعطيك العافية
​


----------



## obied allah (29 ديسمبر 2009)

والله تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله عن تعبك خير الجزاء


----------



## captainhass (30 ديسمبر 2009)

obied allah قال:


> والله تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله عن تعبك خير الجزاء



يعطيك العافية
و كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## حسين جداوي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس الظفيري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوووووع غني ومفيد جدا ,,,, تسلم ياطيب


----------



## captainhass (31 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (2 يناير 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير

و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## captainhass (3 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافية أخى الكريم


و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## captainhass (5 يناير 2010)

اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع
​


----------



## captainhass (6 يناير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## اسامة النمكي (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير بجد حاجة جامدة ربنا يوفقك بجد


----------



## بلال نمر الموسى (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.اتشرف بان اكون عضوا في المنتدى.اريد مساعدة احد الاعضاء بان يزودني بمعلومات عن نظام الهواء في الشاحنات المرسيدس(actros).وشكرا لكم.


----------



## captainhass (6 يناير 2010)

اسامة النمكي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير بجد حاجة جامدة ربنا يوفقك بجد



يعطيك العافية
و ادعو الله ان يوفق جميع طلاب العلم لما يحبه و يرضاه​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور يااخي مجهود طيب


----------



## captainhass (7 يناير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> مشكور يااخي مجهود طيب



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## ايمن الكبره (7 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا​*موضوع رائع
وشكر خاص للامانة العلمية​*وتستحق التقيم*


----------



## captainhass (7 يناير 2010)

ايمن الكبره قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا​*
> موضوع رائع
> وشكر خاص للامانة العلمية​*وتستحق التقيم*




يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة

نفعنا الله و اياكم بهذا العلم​


----------



## emad986 (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير
وشكرااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (7 يناير 2010)

emad986 قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> وشكرااااااااا



يعطيك العافية​


----------



## captainhass (9 يناير 2010)

اللهم وفق كل طالب علم لما تحب و ترضى​


----------



## abomahr (9 يناير 2010)

*مشكور ... جزاك الله خيرا.*


----------



## captainhass (10 يناير 2010)

abomahr قال:


> *مشكور ... جزاك الله خيرا.*



يعطيك العافية
وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (13 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم​


----------



## captainhass (14 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الطيبة*​


----------



## captainhass (16 يناير 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (20 يناير 2010)

* 
يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم
​*​
​


----------



## hhhkhalil (20 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## captainhass (23 يناير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الطيبة
*​


----------



## captainhass (26 يناير 2010)

*كل عام و أنتم بخير*​


----------



## captainhass (4 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (5 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (6 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

شكوت الى وكيع سوء حفظى فأرشدنى الى ترك المعاصى

و ارشدنى بأن العلم نور و نور الله لا يهدى لعاصى​


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

اللهم وفق طلاب العلم لما تحب و ترضى 

و يسر لهم النجاح فى الدنيا و الأخرة​


----------



## captainhass (8 فبراير 2010)

شكوت الى وكيع سوء حفظى فأرشدنى الى ترك المعاصى
واخبرنى بأن العلم نور و نور الله لا يهدى لعاصى​


----------



## alybaba1 (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم​


----------



## captainhass (9 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون كل من شاهد الموضوع قد استفاد و لو قليلا​


----------



## captainhass (10 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما انت الا ايام​


----------



## eng_shafy (11 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## خالد1390 (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## captainhass (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (12 فبراير 2010)

*اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك*​


----------



## captainhass (16 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## على هارون (17 فبراير 2010)

شكراجزيلا -موقع رائع


----------



## captainhass (17 فبراير 2010)

على هارون قال:


> شكراجزيلا -موقع رائع



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم​


----------



## captainhass (18 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (19 فبراير 2010)

متى سنعيد المجد لأمتنا مثل سابق عهدها أيام الخلافة العثمانية؟؟​


----------



## captainhass (20 فبراير 2010)

اللهم وفق طلاب العلم لما تحب و ترضى​


----------



## captainhass (23 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة​


----------



## عامر سيد محمود (24 فبراير 2010)

اجرك الله على فعلك بس لوممكن انا محتاج كورس شكل pdfفي انواع اللحام والطرق الحديثة له وبارك الله فيك يا اخي اذا ممكن بالسرعة الممكنة


----------



## رضا الشاهد (24 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فية شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## captainhass (24 فبراير 2010)

رضا الشاهد قال:


> بارك الله فية شكرا على الموضوع الرائع



الله يعطيك العافية

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (2 مارس 2010)

كل عام و أنتم جميعا بخير​


----------



## captainhass (5 مارس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (7 مارس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (10 مارس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (12 مارس 2010)

اتمنى التوفيق و الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (14 مارس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (29 مارس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## احمد159 (2 أبريل 2010)

البحث عن diaphragm coupling


----------



## General michanics (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## captainhass (2 أبريل 2010)

general michanics قال:


> مشكور



جزاكم الله كل خير
الله يعطيك الف عافية​


----------



## General michanics (2 أبريل 2010)

الله يسلمك


----------



## captainhass (4 أبريل 2010)

general michanics قال:


> الله يسلمك



كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير​


----------



## captainhass (9 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## Mohamed Badran (9 أبريل 2010)

و الله العظيم انا بانسى الوقت وانا فى هذا المنتدى
لانى فخور جدا بانى حصلت على عضوية فيه
وارجو من الله ان اكون عضوا فعالا


----------



## captainhass (10 أبريل 2010)

mohamed badran قال:


> و الله العظيم انا بانسى الوقت وانا فى هذا المنتدى
> لانى فخور جدا بانى حصلت على عضوية فيه
> وارجو من الله ان اكون عضوا فعالا



جزاكم الله كل خير
و ان شاء الله تكون مشاركاتك فعالة​


----------



## زيد جبار (10 أبريل 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## captainhass (10 أبريل 2010)

زيد جبار قال:


> thanksssssssssssssssss



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## captainhass (12 أبريل 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (17 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير​*​


----------



## captainhass (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (28 أبريل 2010)

*اتمنى التوفيق و الاستفادة لجميع طلاب العلم و فقهم الله اجمعين*​


----------



## eng.na (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الصوفى1 (28 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من العلم


----------



## captainhass (29 أبريل 2010)

الصوفى1 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من العلم



الله يزيدك و يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## امل حياتي (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا...
مجموعه رائعه..
جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## captainhass (30 أبريل 2010)

امل حياتي قال:


> شكرا...
> مجموعه رائعه..
> جزاك الله عنا خير




الله يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## مروان عدنان 11 (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## captainhass (1 مايو 2010)

مروان عدنان 11 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكم


 
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (5 مايو 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد افادكم بشىء 
ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (14 مايو 2010)

*اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام*​


----------



## captainhass (18 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (26 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
و صحتك قبل سقمك
فما أنت الا أيام فانتهزها أخى الكريم​


----------



## captainhass (3 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## captainhass (4 يونيو 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (22 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (25 يونيو 2010)

اللهم وفق طلاب العلم لما تحبه و ترضاه​


----------



## captainhass (28 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## مريم هاشم (10 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافيه بحق محمد وال محمد


----------



## captainhass (10 يوليو 2010)

مريم هاشم قال:


> يعطيك العافيه بحق محمد وال محمد



الله يعطيكى العافية

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## اسحاق عمان (11 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً:75:*​


----------



## General michanics (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## captainhass (11 يوليو 2010)

اسحاق عمان قال:


> *جزاك الله خيراً:75:*​





general michanics قال:


> مشكور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (15 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (21 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (25 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## eng.zahid (13 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووور على المجهود القيم....نسئل الله التوفيق لكم


----------



## captainhass (13 أغسطس 2010)

zahidmetal قال:


> مشكوووور على المجهود القيم....نسئل الله التوفيق لكم



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## محمد العايدى (13 أغسطس 2010)

المواضيع غير موجودة فى الروابط ارجو رفعها مرة اخرى
شكرا ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## captainhass (14 أغسطس 2010)

محمد العايدى قال:


> المواضيع غير موجودة فى الروابط ارجو رفعها مرة اخرى
> شكرا ع المجهود الرائع



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
كل عام و أنتم بخير

لقد نبهت فى بداية المشاركة انه حدث خطأ أثناء تفعيل الروابط

ففعلت جزء منها فقط

و قد نوهت الى المهندسين أن يقوموا بنسخ الرابط من أوله لأخره حتى .php

قم بنسخ الروابط كاملة أو ادخل الى الموقع و ستجد تللك الكورسات موجودة به

ان شاء الله تعالى

Mpe online​


----------



## محمد العايدى (14 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر للعضو الكريم Captainhass
وجارى التحميل


----------



## captainhass (15 أغسطس 2010)

محمد العايدى قال:


> الف شكر للعضو الكريم captainhass
> وجارى التحميل



جزاكم الله كل خير
الله يعطيك العافية
​


----------



## captainhass (5 سبتمبر 2010)

اغتنم ما بقى من رمضان​


----------



## alheilo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا يا أخي العزيز


----------



## captainhass (5 سبتمبر 2010)

alheilo قال:


> مشكور جدا يا أخي العزيز



جزاكم الله كل خير و غفر لك و لوالديك و للمسلمين و المسلمات أجمعين​


----------



## مصر النيل (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذه الافادة


----------



## captainhass (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مصر النيل قال:


> مشكور على هذه الافادة



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (18 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## ندا عبد الحميد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

عاوز منهج التجليخ للصف الثالث دبلوم


----------



## captainhass (19 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## محمد trem (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## captainhass (21 سبتمبر 2010)

محمد trem قال:


> جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## أصدق أحساس (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور والله يعطيك ألف عافيه


----------



## captainhass (22 سبتمبر 2010)

أصدق أحساس قال:


> مشكور والله يعطيك ألف عافيه



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## صبياني بحت (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## moha19841 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخي الفاضل


----------



## captainhass (24 سبتمبر 2010)

صبياني بحت قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير





moha19841 قال:


> شكرا يا اخي الفاضل




جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## captainhass (29 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و اتم بخير
​



كل عام و انتم بخير
​


----------

